# A/C Freeze Up?



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

Drove across the state today, and had several occurances where the blower stopped putting out air. When I stopped for gas, I popped the hood, and found that the AC line from the compressor to the Evap Core was a big chunk of ice. I turned the AC off, and it defrosted pretty quickly, but it would do it again about every 45 minutes, unless I left the blower on its highest setting. I am guessing that ice was forming on the blower motor fan, because it is so humid here (Middle TN). Anyone else having, or had this problem? 

2000 SE w P/P Auto


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

You have a restriction in the A/C line causing it to freeze up. Wherever it is froze, look at what comes right after the freeze. Chances are that is where your restriction is. Usually it is at the orifice tube. I'm not sure where your orifice tube is located. I'll bet it is in that line. It's a long thin filter type tube that is supposed to catch debris/dirt from running through the system. It goes inside the line. If you look at the line where it fattens out and should have a connector at that point, that is where it should be. Don't do the repair yourself. Have a shop do it so they can suck out the refrigerant and recharge it right away.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2002)

Nope.....it was the expansion valve. it was cycleling too often, and getting stuck every 3rd time or so.


----------

